
Ask HN: UI/UX Inspiration? - tixocloud
Are there any sites you use for UI&#x2F;UX inspiration other than Dribbble?
======
maos
I just launched: [https://uidea.co](https://uidea.co). It's basically
collection of website designs that I like. Because I hate to visit them
everytime I need inspiration. So, I took full-page screenshot from each one,
and put it online.

Maybe, you'll find it useful too. I'll put more websites everyday. 3-5
websites a day.

